# Arimidex and drug test



## Bigman1292 (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a tested npc show coming up where the entry says "will be tested for illegal and or medically prescribed performing enhancing drugs such as test clen and diuretics . How am I suppose to know if my arimidex will show up? Prohormones are legal so couldn't I just list a few I'm case drug test shows something ? Idk what to di


----------

